# Hi!



## rhapsodyblue32 (Dec 1, 2006)

Hello there! I'm from the midwest and am owned by 5 kit-kats (maybe soon that may be 6!!!!). Nice to be here! I'm enjoying taking a look around.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Cats are definitely like potato chips, can't have just one. Welcome aboard


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome to the board  and post some pictures, we love those! :wink:


----------



## Julieboo390 (Dec 1, 2006)

oh wow...five cats. I'll bet they keep you busy.


----------



## rhapsodyblue32 (Dec 1, 2006)

Oh yes they do!!!  But it's so worth it! THanks for the warm welcome, everyone!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome! 

:kittyturn 




kitkat said:


> Cats are definitely like potato chips, can't have just one.


Actually, you CAN have just one. :wink: :lol:


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

I guess I'm saying people want more cats once they get one, not really saying they will get more....that would be alot of litterbox duties :lol:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Just teasing - I DO want another kitty. I might try again in a few months.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Welcome aboard


----------

